# My AR's



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

I used to have 6 in different configurations but now I'm down to two complete guns and another in process.










The one in front is a hodgepodge of parts I collected over the years...bushmaster heavy barrel, sherluck upper, dpms lower, colt bolt and carrier. It runs like a house on fire. I've never had any problems with this build. Accessories: Samson FF rail system(scotts a good dude...buy with confidence) Eotech 552.A65, old surefire light with tapeswitch on tangodown VFG, ARMS #40L rear sight.....and a 6pack of Long Trail Ale induced flat dark earthish paintjob.

The back gun is a tack driver. sub 1/2" 3 shot groups at 100yds with 75gr TAP out of the Stag Arms 14.5" 1/7twist barrel. Forend is an ARMS #58M-CV, scope is a leupy 1.5-5x20MRT. This is a great little varmint gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is sweet - those are nice - I really like the Coyote tan colored one - nice to see the EOtech match it too 

I am new to rifles - I'm not really sure what to expect out of a "good" group. I haven't shot my PS90 past 50 yards, but I got a 1/2" group at 50 yards w/ the EOtech. I guess that's not too bad, especially since the trigger is kinda heavy. I read about some of these 9mm carbines getting 4" groups at 100 yards.... Like I said, though, I haven't gone past 50 yards. The group doesn't touch, but a 3 round group was about a 1/2". I don't know if that qualifies as a tack driver, but I guess its ok. The PS90 is not known to be a tack driver anyway. I have seen some complain about large groups with the PS90, but I think they may have rested the barrel on something, and also were using the crappy stock sight.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That is sweet - those are nice - I really like the Coyote tan colored one - nice to see the EOtech match it too
> 
> I am new to rifles - I'm not really sure what to expect out of a "good" group. I haven't shot my PS90 past 50 yards, but I got a 1/2" group at 50 yards w/ the EOtech. I guess that's not too bad, especially since the trigger is kinda heavy. I read about some of these 9mm carbines getting 4" groups at 100 yards.... Like I said, though, I haven't gone past 50 yards. The group doesn't touch, but a 3 round group was about a 1/2". I don't know if that qualifies as a tack driver, but I guess its ok. The PS90 is not known to be a tack driver anyway. I have seen some complain about large groups with the PS90, but I think they may have rested the barrel on something, and also were using the crappy stock sight.


I'd say a 1/2" group at 50yds is more than adequate for a short carbine. 1MOA = approximately 1" at 100 yards. I consider anything that will shoot better than 1MOA to be an accurate gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's kinda what I thought. I figure I may try 100 yards eventually, but its not really an interest of mine to shoot that far out.

I also have a bit of the shakes in my left hand, as I've posted before. That's why I never could turn in a "50" score in the prev internet shooting contests we've held on this site in the past. But, I do "okay" So, I tend to move the gun a bit more than I'd like sometimes.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

I shoot out to 600 with my .308. Precision shooting is a whole different ballgame. Your PS90 is a fantastic close quarters gun. I would spend more time practicing speed drills with it than trying to shoot for groups. Thats what I do with mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

VTDefender said:


> I shoot out to 600 with my .308. Precision shooting is a whole different ballgame. Your PS90 is a fantastic close quarters gun. I would spend more time practicing speed drills with it than trying to shoot for groups. Thats what I do with mine.


I've never done more than shooting steel targets or paper targets, with my goal always being accuracy. Every once in a while i'll do some double taps and such.

WHat exactly does a "speed drill" entail?

I have no one to practice "tactical" stuff with.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Those are things of beauty. I really like the tan one. One of these days I'll do an AR build.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow! I must say, ARs don't usually catch my attention, but those sure did!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

very nice! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know nothing about thoes types of rifles but I can see they are quality and beautys for sure. Good luck with them. They have to be a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. They are a blast to shoot. The tan one I've had for three years in that configuration......the upper itself, I built 8 years ago. It's always run perfectly. 

The mini precision rig is one of the guns I take to the range when I'm out with new shooters. It's inherent accuracy inspires a lot of confidence. It always amazes newbies when they can ring a 2" gong at 100 yards without even trying. 

Shipwreck: The drills I usually run with the PS90 are a product of the layout of my range. The shooting area is in a large lean-to with walls on three sides and a roof. The back wall has a door through it. I usually shoot when the range is empty so theres no one to get in the way. 

I start with the carbine at low ready...clear the visible target area, then make entry through the door, engaging two targets with 5 rds a piece before transitioning to my pistol (in a safariland 6004 leg rig) and finishing them off with triple taps. I switch it up a lot and its better when a friend is there and can position the targets for me.


----------

